# Die meisten User kommen aus...



## Crash (20 Okt. 2009)

*Hallo liebe User :

Ich würde gerne wissen , welches Bundesland die meisten CB User hat ! ? !

Also bitte mitmachen...

Diese Umfrage ist ANONYM*


----------



## Crash (20 Okt. 2009)

Ich komme aus Niedersachsen :thumbup:


----------



## General (20 Okt. 2009)

Nordreihn-Westfalen führt


----------



## Buterfly (20 Okt. 2009)

Bis jetzt bin ich noch 25 %


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2009)

Ganz klar NRW


----------



## astrosfan (21 Okt. 2009)

Nu sind wir 33% BFly


----------



## amon amarth (8 Dez. 2009)

Westerwald, über deinen höhen pfeift der wind so kalt !!! Rlp


----------



## neman64 (8 Dez. 2009)

Ich komme aus dem Burgenland/Österreich


----------



## floyd (8 Dez. 2009)

BÖrlin :thumbup:


----------



## Stefan24100 (9 Dez. 2009)

*Bayern*​


----------



## Dukenuke (22 Dez. 2009)

Wat`n, so wenig Bärlina...


----------



## Karrel (18 Feb. 2010)

naja, schwer zu sagen!
gebürtig aus Sachsen- Anhalt un nu aus Thüringen!
aber auf jeden fall ausm OSTEN!


----------



## Sweet Secret (17 März 2010)

ich komme aus Nordrhein Westfalen


----------

